# Fassone:"Sorpresa e amarezza per la bocciatura:"



## admin (22 Maggio 2018)

Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, sulla bocciatura del Settlement da parte della Uefa:"C’è sorpresa e amarezza.Mi aspettavo che l’Uefa ci concedesse un Settlement Agreement. C’è stato solo un precedente con una società russa non di primissimo livello senza che le venisse offerto un S.A.. Me lo attendevo perchè è stato sempre offerto a tutti i club. Noi siamo andati in Uefa subito dopo il closing in condizioni premature. Poi siamo tornati per il Voluntary che non ci è stato consentito a novembre perché la commissione riteneva opportuna la garanzia bancaria da 165 milioni da parte della holding. La Uefa ora però non ci concede il settlement per il fatto che la holding non abbia rifinanziato il debito con Elliott getta delle nubi sul futuro della società. La decisione non tiene conto delle nostre richieste, di sentire Elliott. Soprattutto a fronte di una storia fatta di continui adempimenti e aumenti di capitale. Sono rimasto male. Abbiamo fatto tutto quello che potevamo fare. Da domani mattina parte il lavoro da parte di tutti i nostri legali. E' un danno (il deferimento) che valuteremo con attenzione. Il Milan deve pagare violazioni dal 2014 al 2017 quando la proprietà era diversa. Il rinvio alla Camera di giudizio ci mette amarezza".


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

admin ha scritto:


> marco fassone, ad del milan, sulla bocciatura del settlement da parte della uefa:"c’è sorpresa e amarezza.mi aspettavo che l’uefa ci concedesse un settlement agreement. C’è stato solo un precedente con una società russa.
> 
> In aggiornamento (refreshate)



lol


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, sulla bocciatura del Settlement da parte della Uefa:"C’è sorpresa e amarezza.Mi aspettavo che l’Uefa ci concedesse un Settlement Agreement. C’è stato solo un precedente con una società russa.
> 
> In aggiornamento (refreshate)



no problem...loro hanno i famosi piani alternativi...credo siamo al piano P o Q ormai...


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2018)

C’è stato solo un precedente con una società russa.
Quindi solo sulla base di questo avrebbero dovuto darci il SA? Solo perché solo ai russi non era stato concesso?

Ma i tifosi che "Abbiamo tutto lo Stato Cinese alle spalle", "Siamo ricchi da far schifo" ancora non hanno messo la testa del WC?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Maggio 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> no problem...loro hanno i famosi piani alternativi...credo siamo al piano P o Q ormai...



D'altronde il progetto si basa su più anni.


----------



## luis4 (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, sulla bocciatura del Settlement da parte della Uefa:"C’è sorpresa e amarezza.Mi aspettavo che l’Uefa ci concedesse un Settlement Agreement. C’è stato solo un precedente con una società russa non di primissimo livello senza che le venisse offerto un S.A.. Me lo attendevo perchè è stato sempre offerto a tutti i club. Noi siamo andati in Uefa subito dopo il closing in condizioni premature. Poi siamo tornati per il Voluntary. Oggi il settlement non ci è stato concesso. La decisione non tiene conto delle nostre richieste, di sentire Elliott. Soprattutto a fronte di una storia fatta di continui adempimenti e aumenti di capitale. Sono rimasto male. Abbiamo fatto tutto quello che potevamo fare. Da domani mattina parte il lavoro da parte di tutti i nostri legali. E' un danno che valuteremo con attenzione. Il Milan deve pagare violazioni dal 2014 al 2017 quando la proprietà era diversa. Il rinvio alla Camera di giudizio ci mette amarezza".



lunga fiducia in fassone!


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, sulla bocciatura del Settlement da parte della Uefa:"C’è sorpresa e amarezza.Mi aspettavo che l’Uefa ci concedesse un Settlement Agreement. C’è stato solo un precedente con una società russa non di primissimo livello senza che le venisse offerto un S.A.. Me lo attendevo perchè è stato sempre offerto a tutti i club. Noi siamo andati in Uefa subito dopo il closing in condizioni premature. Poi siamo tornati per il Voluntary. Oggi il settlement non ci è stato concesso. La decisione non tiene conto delle nostre richieste, di sentire Elliott. Soprattutto a fronte di una storia fatta di continui adempimenti e aumenti di capitale. Sono rimasto male. Abbiamo fatto tutto quello che potevamo fare. Da domani mattina parte il lavoro da parte di tutti i nostri legali. E' un danno che valuteremo con attenzione. Il Milan deve pagare violazioni dal 2014 al 2017 quando la proprietà era diversa. Il rinvio alla Camera di giudizio ci mette amarezza".



.


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

Mamma mia...

A questo giro si è superato.


----------



## Kaw (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, sulla bocciatura del Settlement da parte della Uefa:"C’è sorpresa e amarezza.Mi aspettavo che l’Uefa ci concedesse un Settlement Agreement. C’è stato solo un precedente con una società russa non di primissimo livello senza che le venisse offerto un S.A.. Me lo attendevo perchè è stato sempre offerto a tutti i club. Noi siamo andati in Uefa subito dopo il closing in condizioni premature. Poi siamo tornati per il Voluntary. Oggi il settlement non ci è stato concesso. La decisione non tiene conto delle nostre richieste, di sentire Elliott. Soprattutto a fronte di una storia fatta di continui adempimenti e aumenti di capitale".
> 
> In aggiornamento (refreshate)



Sono sorpreso che davvero non ne sapesse nulla e che sia stato un fulmine a ciel sereno, per una cosa così grossa credo che delle indicazioni ci fossero, o che comunque sarebbe state fatte trapelare.
In caso contrario Fassone ci fà una doppia brutta figura...


----------



## leviatano (22 Maggio 2018)

Mandate via questo pagliaccio fallito da più parti nella sua carriera.


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, sulla bocciatura del Settlement da parte della Uefa:"C’è sorpresa e amarezza.Mi aspettavo che l’Uefa ci concedesse un Settlement Agreement. C’è stato solo un precedente con una società russa non di primissimo livello senza che le venisse offerto un S.A.. Me lo attendevo perchè è stato sempre offerto a tutti i club. Noi siamo andati in Uefa subito dopo il closing in condizioni premature. Poi siamo tornati per il Voluntary. Oggi il settlement non ci è stato concesso. La decisione non tiene conto delle nostre richieste, di sentire Elliott. Soprattutto a fronte di una storia fatta di continui adempimenti e aumenti di capitale. Sono rimasto male. Abbiamo fatto tutto quello che potevamo fare. Da domani mattina parte il lavoro da parte di tutti i nostri legali. E' un danno che valuteremo con attenzione. Il Milan deve pagare violazioni dal 2014 al 2017 quando la proprietà era diversa. Il rinvio alla Camera di giudizio ci mette amarezza".



I legali? E che vogliono fare i legali?


----------



## uolfetto (22 Maggio 2018)

ma non dice nemmeno che proveranno a rifinanziare prima
della data del giudizio uefa?


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, sulla bocciatura del Settlement da parte della Uefa:"C’è sorpresa e amarezza.Mi aspettavo che l’Uefa ci concedesse un Settlement Agreement. C’è stato solo un precedente con una società russa non di primissimo livello senza che le venisse offerto un S.A.. Me lo attendevo perchè è stato sempre offerto a tutti i club. Noi siamo andati in Uefa subito dopo il closing in condizioni premature. Poi siamo tornati per il Voluntary. Oggi il settlement non ci è stato concesso. La decisione non tiene conto delle nostre richieste, di sentire Elliott. Soprattutto a fronte di una storia fatta di continui adempimenti e aumenti di capitale. Sono rimasto male. Abbiamo fatto tutto quello che potevamo fare. Da domani mattina parte il lavoro da parte di tutti i nostri legali. E' un danno che valuteremo con attenzione. Il Milan deve pagare violazioni dal 2014 al 2017 quando la proprietà era diversa. Il rinvio alla Camera di giudizio ci mette amarezza".



ma ancora fa la vittima? ma è serio?


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

Dichiarazioni sorprendenti.

Vi avevano chiesto delucidazioni sulla società e a quanto pare non le avete date.
E se è sincero col "abbiamo fatto tutto quello che potevamo fare" vuol dire che le delucidazioni non potevano darle...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Maggio 2018)

A sentire fassone si sta valutando di andare per via legali contro l'uefa pare


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

Occhio che ha anche scaricato le colpe sulla holding


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, sulla bocciatura del Settlement da parte della Uefa:"C’è sorpresa e amarezza.Mi aspettavo che l’Uefa ci concedesse un Settlement Agreement. C’è stato solo un precedente con una società russa non di primissimo livello senza che le venisse offerto un S.A.. Me lo attendevo perchè è stato sempre offerto a tutti i club. Noi siamo andati in Uefa subito dopo il closing in condizioni premature. Poi siamo tornati per il Voluntary. Oggi il settlement non ci è stato concesso. La decisione non tiene conto delle nostre richieste, di sentire Elliott. Soprattutto a fronte di una storia fatta di continui adempimenti e aumenti di capitale. Sono rimasto male. Abbiamo fatto tutto quello che potevamo fare. Da domani mattina parte il lavoro da parte di tutti i nostri legali. E' un danno che valuteremo con attenzione. Il Milan deve pagare violazioni dal 2014 al 2017 quando la proprietà era diversa. Il rinvio alla Camera di giudizio ci mette amarezza".



Ancora con sto Elliot? Elliot non è la nostra "Suning" ma è difficile da capire o no? Elliot non ha il 60% del Milan non è un investitore è un instituto di credito e basta. Se si fallisce si va in mano a loro, per poi mettere all'asta.. basta con ste pagliacciate


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A sentire fassone si sta valutando di andare per via legali contro l'uefa pare



C'è scritto


----------



## luis4 (22 Maggio 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Mandate via questo pagliaccio fallito da più parti nella sua carriera.



cosa centra fassone? bahhh chiedete conto a mister b.


----------



## luis4 (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> C'è scritto



bene, preparo i pop corn.


----------



## 1972 (22 Maggio 2018)

"je famo causa"


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Maggio 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> ma non dice nemmeno che proveranno a rifinanziare prima
> della data del giudizio uefa?



Ma come fai a non capire che se non l'hanno fatto fino ad adesso è perchè non ci riescono ?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (22 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> A sentire fassone si sta valutando di andare per via legali contro l'uefa pare



Per i danni di immagine dovuti al deferimento non per il procedimento in se...


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2018)

polveriera


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> I legali? E che vogliono fare i legali?



come quelli che dovevano denunciare la Gabanelli....


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, sulla bocciatura del Settlement da parte della Uefa:"C’è sorpresa e amarezza.Mi aspettavo che l’Uefa ci concedesse un Settlement Agreement. C’è stato solo un precedente con una società russa non di primissimo livello senza che le venisse offerto un S.A.. Me lo attendevo perchè è stato sempre offerto a tutti i club. Noi siamo andati in Uefa subito dopo il closing in condizioni premature. Poi siamo tornati per il Voluntary che non ci è stato consentito a novembre perché la commissione riteneva opportuna la garanzia bancaria da 165 milioni da parte della holding. La Uefa ora però non ci concede il settlement per il fatto che la holding non abbia rifinanziato il debito con Elliott getta delle nubi sul futuro della società. La decisione non tiene conto delle nostre richieste, di sentire Elliott. Soprattutto a fronte di una storia fatta di continui adempimenti e aumenti di capitale. Sono rimasto male. Abbiamo fatto tutto quello che potevamo fare. Da domani mattina parte il lavoro da parte di tutti i nostri legali. E' un danno che valuteremo con attenzione. Il Milan deve pagare violazioni dal 2014 al 2017 quando la proprietà era diversa. Il rinvio alla Camera di giudizio ci mette amarezza".



A fare causa a nome di chi esattamente? Di Jack Ma? Del boss di Emirates?Al troll cinese che sta a 12 mila km che non parla manco inglese


----------



## admin (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, sulla bocciatura del Settlement da parte della Uefa:"C’è sorpresa e amarezza.Mi aspettavo che l’Uefa ci concedesse un Settlement Agreement. C’è stato solo un precedente con una società russa non di primissimo livello senza che le venisse offerto un S.A.. Me lo attendevo perchè è stato sempre offerto a tutti i club. Noi siamo andati in Uefa subito dopo il closing in condizioni premature. Poi siamo tornati per il Voluntary che non ci è stato consentito a novembre perché la commissione riteneva opportuna la garanzia bancaria da 165 milioni da parte della holding. La Uefa ora però non ci concede il settlement per il fatto che la holding non abbia rifinanziato il debito con Elliott getta delle nubi sul futuro della società. La decisione non tiene conto delle nostre richieste, di sentire Elliott. Soprattutto a fronte di una storia fatta di continui adempimenti e aumenti di capitale. Sono rimasto male. Abbiamo fatto tutto quello che potevamo fare. Da domani mattina parte il lavoro da parte di tutti i nostri legali. E' un danno (il deferimento) che valuteremo con attenzione. Il Milan deve pagare violazioni dal 2014 al 2017 quando la proprietà era diversa. Il rinvio alla Camera di giudizio ci mette amarezza".



.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, sulla bocciatura del Settlement da parte della Uefa:"C’è sorpresa e amarezza.Mi aspettavo che l’Uefa ci concedesse un Settlement Agreement. C’è stato solo un precedente con una società russa non di primissimo livello senza che le venisse offerto un S.A.. Me lo attendevo perchè è stato sempre offerto a tutti i club. Noi siamo andati in Uefa subito dopo il closing in condizioni premature. Poi siamo tornati per il Voluntary. Oggi il settlement non ci è stato concesso. La decisione non tiene conto delle nostre richieste, di sentire Elliott. Soprattutto a fronte di una storia fatta di continui adempimenti e aumenti di capitale. Sono rimasto male. Abbiamo fatto tutto quello che potevamo fare. Da domani mattina parte il lavoro da parte di tutti i nostri legali. E' un danno che valuteremo con attenzione. Il Milan deve pagare violazioni dal 2014 al 2017 quando la proprietà era diversa. Il rinvio alla Camera di giudizio ci mette amarezza".



Ancor più grave che ci sia un solo precedente con una squadra del piffero russa.
Clamoroso autogol nelle dichiarazioni. Almeno non metta in evidenza certe cose..


----------



## Djici (22 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Occhio che ha anche scaricato le colpe sulla holding



Si si. Non ci hanno dato il SA perche Galliani (maledetto in eterno) faceva bucchi nel bilancio... non certo perche non diamo garanzie sul nostro attuale proprietario


----------



## uolfetto (22 Maggio 2018)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma come fai a non capire che se non l'hanno fatto fino ad adesso è perchè non ci riescono ?



l'ho capito ma non puoi fare finta di niente. il nodo è quello. lo dice chiaramente il comunicato uefa.


----------



## PM3 (22 Maggio 2018)

Ha ragione c'è poco da dire. 
Spiegatemi perché sbaglia…
Che cosa vuol dire che il mancato rifinanziamento getta ombre sul futuro del Club quando questo è garantito, anche per iscritto da Elliott stessa? 
E' assurdo. Ed è giusto che si vada per vie legali. C'è un pregiudizio oggettivo nell'avallare il tipo di operazione fatta dalla Holding del Milan.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Maggio 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> l'ho capito ma non puoi fare finta di niente. il nodo è quello. lo dice chiaramente il comunicato uefa.



Però a mio parere è ingeneroso addossare tutte le colpe a Fassone. Il problema sta tutto più in alto.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Maggio 2018)

che qualcosa non torni comunque è evidente. Fassone sta dicendo il falso
E siccome all'ipotesi di Uefa cattiva non ci crede nessuno, mi viene da pensare che stiano facendo in modo di levare di mezzo il cinese prima del tempo


----------



## tonilovin93 (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, sulla bocciatura del Settlement da parte della Uefa:"C’è sorpresa e amarezza.Mi aspettavo che l’Uefa ci concedesse un Settlement Agreement. C’è stato solo un precedente con una società russa non di primissimo livello senza che le venisse offerto un S.A.. Me lo attendevo perchè è stato sempre offerto a tutti i club. Noi siamo andati in Uefa subito dopo il closing in condizioni premature. Poi siamo tornati per il Voluntary che non ci è stato consentito a novembre perché la commissione riteneva opportuna la garanzia bancaria da 165 milioni da parte della holding. La Uefa ora però non ci concede il settlement per il fatto che la holding non abbia rifinanziato il debito con Elliott getta delle nubi sul futuro della società. La decisione non tiene conto delle nostre richieste, di sentire Elliott. Soprattutto a fronte di una storia fatta di continui adempimenti e aumenti di capitale. Sono rimasto male. Abbiamo fatto tutto quello che potevamo fare. Da domani mattina parte il lavoro da parte di tutti i nostri legali. E' un danno (il deferimento) che valuteremo con attenzione. Il Milan deve pagare violazioni dal 2014 al 2017 quando la proprietà era diversa. Il rinvio alla Camera di giudizio ci mette amarezza".



Ma vattelo a prendere nel Chiulo, ci stai facendo vergognare. Sei riuscito nell inpresa di farmi rimpiangere il geometra


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

Si si i "legali che prenderanno provvedimenti", ma non si vergogna?


Sparite cialtroni!


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2018)

la certezza che abbiamo è che questa proprietà non può durare. la uefa ci ha dato la conferma
che flop...
qui si rischia grosso


----------



## Djici (22 Maggio 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> che qualcosa non torni comunque è evidente. Fassone sta dicendo il falso
> E siccome all'ipotesi di Uefa cattiva non ci crede nessuno, mi viene da pensare che stiano facendo in modo di levare di mezzo il cinese prima del tempo



Cosa nemmeno improbabile. E nel CDA non comandano nemmeno i "cinesi".


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> A fare causa a nome di chi esattamente? Di Jack Ma? Del boss di Emirates?*Al troll cinese che sta a 12 mila km che non parla manco inglese*



ROTFL, che trashata in effetti.

Ma ha sempre puzzato di fregatura Li solo da come si presenta, abbiamo solo sperato che non lo fosse.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Maggio 2018)

Le parole di Fassone per altro io le ho percepite come se fossero parole di Elliot.Si è quasi svincolato totalmente dalla Holding, quindi dai cinesi


----------



## Roccoro (22 Maggio 2018)

PM3 ha scritto:


> Ha ragione c'è poco da dire.
> Spiegatemi perché sbaglia…
> Che cosa vuol dire che il mancato rifinanziamento getta ombre sul futuro del Club quando questo è garantito, anche per iscritto da Elliott stessa?
> E' assurdo. Ed è giusto che si vada per vie legali. C'è un pregiudizio oggettivo nell'avallare il tipo di operazione fatta dalla Holding del Milan.



Direi anche di ricordare che a Luglio-Agosto alcuni top club si stavano lamentando alla UEFA che il Milan spendeva mentre loro no.
Il blocco del mercato non lo potremmo avere, però il non giocare l'Europa League (anche per più anni) è una mazzata bella grossa.
L'aumento del bilancio c'è stato, accordi con club cinesi e alcune aziende cinesi anche. Senza contare tutti gli aumenti di capitali, fidejussioni, stipendi sempre pagati e riscatti pagati pure con mesi d'anticipo.
Il Milan non ha problemi finanziari, al massimo il Milan si potrà trovare, paradossalmente, in una situazione migliore dato che se non ci dovesse essere il rifinanziamento del debito si potrà avere un proprietario anche più solido.


----------



## zamp2010 (22 Maggio 2018)

Ma non doveva parlare a SKY?


----------



## The Ripper (22 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> ROTFL, che trashata in effetti.
> 
> Ma ha sempre puzzato di fregatura Li solo da come si presenta, abbiamo solo sperato che non lo fosse.


che dici. abbiamo il governo cinese alle spalle


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2018)

Dell'EL non mi frega nulla, piuttosto il mercato bloccato vuol dire non uscirne più


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, sulla bocciatura del Settlement da parte della Uefa:"C’è sorpresa e amarezza.Mi aspettavo che l’Uefa ci concedesse un Settlement Agreement. C’è stato solo un precedente con una società russa non di primissimo livello senza che le venisse offerto un S.A.. Me lo attendevo perchè è stato sempre offerto a tutti i club. Noi siamo andati in Uefa subito dopo il closing in condizioni premature. Poi siamo tornati per il Voluntary che non ci è stato consentito a novembre perché la commissione riteneva opportuna la garanzia bancaria da 165 milioni da parte della holding. La Uefa ora però non ci concede il settlement per il fatto che la holding non abbia rifinanziato il debito con Elliott getta delle nubi sul futuro della società. La decisione non tiene conto delle nostre richieste, di sentire Elliott. Soprattutto a fronte di una storia fatta di continui adempimenti e aumenti di capitale. Sono rimasto male. Abbiamo fatto tutto quello che potevamo fare. Da domani mattina parte il lavoro da parte di tutti i nostri legali. E' un danno (il deferimento) che valuteremo con attenzione. Il Milan deve pagare violazioni dal 2014 al 2017 quando la proprietà era diversa. Il rinvio alla Camera di giudizio ci mette amarezza".



.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Maggio 2018)

certo che andare contro la Uefa come si evince dalle parole di Fassone non mi pare la soluzione migliore.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> la certezza che abbiamo è che questa proprietà non può durare. la uefa ci ha dato la conferma
> che flop...
> qui si rischia grosso




Togli il rischio e metti praticamente la certezza.

È sempre stato tutto strano e la Uefa ci aveva pure avvertito chiaramente a dicembre nonostante si volesse come sempre parlare di complottismo e di richieste "irragionevoli".

Altro che Maldini ingrato, ci aveva visto lungo.
Non è un caso che al Milan di vecchie glorie ci lavorino non proprio i più intelligenti.


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> che dici. abbiamo il governo cinese alle spalle



"Il ruggito di Huarong"


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Maggio 2018)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Dell'EL non mi frega nulla, piuttosto il mercato bloccato vuol dire non uscirne più



sì ma chi credi che venga in una società che è stata appena esclusa dalle coppe perchè il proprietario non è ritenuto affidabile


----------



## leviatano (22 Maggio 2018)

luis4 ha scritto:


> cosa centra fassone? bahhh chiedete conto a mister b.



Berlusconi è solo l'inizio del nostro calvario che a quanto pare prosegue con personaggi loschi che pensano a fare causa alla uefa, invece di essere chiari e limpidi anche nei confronti dei tifosi. rendiamoci conto, eppure basta trovare le voci della splendida carriera di Fassone quando era all'Inter o al Napoli.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (22 Maggio 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> certo che andare contro la Uefa come si evince dalle parole di Fassone non mi pare la soluzione migliore.



Se lo fa è perché sa già che saremmo stangati in maniera pesante


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

Comunque qua c'è da fare fronte comune e farci sentire con sto schifo di società.

Non c'è un gruppo di piccoli azionisti che giocherella dalla scorsa estate? Che alzassero il culo ed invece di fare copie dello statuto e vaccate simili che si scaglino contro Li e si facciano punta di diamante dell'incazzato popolo milanista.


Ma figuriamoci...


----------



## ibracadabra9 (22 Maggio 2018)

comunque la sensazione è che questi dell'uefa vogliano accompagnare il cinese alla porta a tutti i costi.


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> Si si. Non ci hanno dato il SA perche Galliani (maledetto in eterno) faceva bucchi nel bilancio... non certo perche non diamo garanzie sul nostro attuale proprietario



Veramente quelle che sembrano mancare sono le garanzie finanziarie e la solidità societaria, almeno secondo la UEFA.
Non penso che con i soldi di Al Maktoum la situazione sarebbe stata la stessa, neanche se Galliani gli anni prima avesse fatto il triplo dei danni.


----------



## Pitermilanista (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, sulla bocciatura del Settlement da parte della Uefa:"C’è sorpresa e amarezza.Mi aspettavo che l’Uefa ci concedesse un Settlement Agreement. C’è stato solo un precedente con una società russa non di primissimo livello senza che le venisse offerto un S.A.. Me lo attendevo perchè è stato sempre offerto a tutti i club. Noi siamo andati in Uefa subito dopo il closing in condizioni premature. Poi siamo tornati per il Voluntary che non ci è stato consentito a novembre perché la commissione riteneva opportuna la garanzia bancaria da 165 milioni da parte della holding. La Uefa ora però non ci concede il settlement per il fatto che la holding non abbia rifinanziato il debito con Elliott getta delle nubi sul futuro della società. La decisione non tiene conto delle nostre richieste, di sentire Elliott. Soprattutto a fronte di una storia fatta di continui adempimenti e aumenti di capitale. Sono rimasto male. Abbiamo fatto tutto quello che potevamo fare. Da domani mattina parte il lavoro da parte di tutti i nostri legali. E' un danno (il deferimento) che valuteremo con attenzione. Il Milan deve pagare violazioni dal 2014 al 2017 quando la proprietà era diversa. Il rinvio alla Camera di giudizio ci mette amarezza".



Ignobile cialtrone, il dispositivo parla chiaramente della nebulosità della proprietà e del mancato rifinanziamento del debito contratto dal patron marionetta, non cita le perdite "dal 2014 al 2017". E poi, minacciare di adire le vie legali contro chi ti dovrà giudicare a breve? 

Sei ciò che di peggio sia capitato nella storia dell'AC Milan, e sono penosi quanto te gli scribacchini azzeccagarbugli che hai sguinzagliato per il web (ivi compreso)!


----------



## Djici (22 Maggio 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Veramente quelle che sembrano mancare sono le garanzie finanziarie e la solidità societaria, almeno secondo la UEFA.
> Non penso che con i soldi di Al Maktoum la situazione sarebbe stata la stessa, neanche se Galliani gli anni prima avesse fatto il triplo dei danni.



E io e proprio quello che ho scritto.
La faccina era ironica verso quelli che pensano che e colpa di Galliani.

Ovviamente il problema e la solidita societaria. E mi dispiace ma in questa situazione, i vari mln che Galliani regalava ai compagni di merenda non conta proprio nulla.

Il problema e Li.


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (22 Maggio 2018)

Pitermilanista ha scritto:


> non cita le perdite "dal 2014 al 2017".



Minchia, l'hai letto bene il comunicato...è la prima cosa che cita


----------



## Igniorante (22 Maggio 2018)

Djici ha scritto:


> E io e proprio quello che ho scritto.
> La faccina era ironica verso quelli che pensano che e colpa di Galliani.
> 
> Ovviamente il problema e la solidita societaria. E mi dispiace ma in questa situazione, i vari mln che Galliani regalava ai compagni di merenda non conta proprio nulla.
> ...



Ah ecco, in effetti non avevo letto bene  chiedo venia 
Poi Galliani abbia avuto le sue colpe non ci piove, ma ad oggi è un altro discorso.


----------



## MassimoRE (22 Maggio 2018)

Io dico solo una cosa, senza voler difendere nessuno, ma al momento del passaggio di proprietà si era detto che il debito sarebbe stato ripagato in 18 mesi, ovvero entro ottobre 2018, quindi non capisco perché ora l'Uefa vorrebbe che questo debito fosse rifinanziato mesi prima.


----------



## HerrMilan (22 Maggio 2018)

Fassone sembra sorpreso e nello stesso tempo sembra quasi rassegnato dal comunicato Uefa. 

Non sa più che pesci prendere, ormai i secondi piani sono finiti, la Uefa intanto ci rinvia a giudizio, è come una mazzata di baseball sulla testa pelata di Fassone.


----------



## jacky (22 Maggio 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> comunque la sensazione è che questi dell'uefa vogliano accompagnare il cinese alla porta a tutti i costi.



Beh certo perché tu vuoi tenertelo vero?

Uno che affida la gestione a Fassone, la parte sportiva a Mirabelli (con 250 cash) e la parte tecnica a Gattuso.
Inoltre si fa prestare soldi a un tasso del 12% circa, con inflazione e tassi reali a 0.
Tu vuoi tenertelo? Dai, ho letto e sentito di tutto, ma ora basta... stiamo scherzando con il fuoco e ci stiamo bruciando per i prossimi 15 anni.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Maggio 2018)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Io dico solo una cosa, senza voler difendere nessuno, ma al momento del passaggio di proprietà si era detto che il debito sarebbe stato ripagato in 18 mesi, ovvero entro ottobre 2018, quindi non capisco perché ora l'Uefa vorrebbe che questo debito fosse rifinanziato mesi prima.



Perché la proprietà del Milan non ha NESSUNA garanzia a finché questo possa avvenire. In parole povere, il proprietario del Milan non è in grado di rifinanziare il debito perché non possiede NIENTE.


----------



## jacky (22 Maggio 2018)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Io dico solo una cosa, senza voler difendere nessuno, ma al momento del passaggio di proprietà si era detto che il debito sarebbe stato ripagato in 18 mesi, ovvero entro ottobre 2018, quindi non capisco perché ora l'Uefa vorrebbe che questo debito fosse rifinanziato mesi prima.



Il debito non è stato ripagato, infatti.
Parte è stato prorogato a inizio 2019 sempre con Eliott a tassi altissimi.
E l'altra parta non riusciamo a rifinanziarlo... Fassone aveva detto che avremmo chiuso a dicembre 2017... sono passati 6 mesi e stiamo ancora qui, ha preso in giro 6 milioni di persone.
Io spero nella squalifica dalle coppe, chissene dell'EL, ci farebbe solo del bene e sarebbero obbligati ad andar via.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (22 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Comunque qua c'è da fare fronte comune e farci sentire con sto schifo di società.
> 
> Non c'è un gruppo di piccoli azionisti che giocherella dalla scorsa estate? Che alzassero il culo ed invece di fare copie dello statuto e vaccate simili che si scaglino contro Li e si facciano punta di diamante dell'incazzato popolo milanista.
> 
> ...



Che fronte comune vuoi fare se la maggioranza dei babbei ancora va dietro questa finta società e parla di complotti, prevenzione contro il Milan, i cinesi ecc.? Parla di scadenze e impegni rispettati, ironizza sui soldi nei tombini e boiate simili? O idolatra Fassone che "è un piacere da leggere e ascoltare"...o ancora vede un fine dicitore in un guitto di periferia come Mirabelli e ne viviseziona le interviste vedendoci chissà quali intenzioni nascoste di colpi mirabolanti in entrata e uscita, chissà quali scaltri "non detti" o sottintesi?

Non parliamo poi dei piccoli azionisti che hai citato, che da leoni indomabili contro la vecchia società ora si son letteralmente appecorinati (tranne il solito e ormai mitologico Gatti) a questo strano mostro a tre teste (o forse quattro) che detiene ora il Milan. L'unica nostra speranza di veder tutelato il Milan sono gli organi di controllo, si spera in futuro anche italiani, e le inchieste serie come quella della Gabanelli.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (22 Maggio 2018)

Neanche dopo il gol di brignola in tuffo mi sono sentito così di melma...

Che schifo...


----------



## Casnop (22 Maggio 2018)

MassimoRE ha scritto:


> Io dico solo una cosa, senza voler difendere nessuno, ma al momento del passaggio di proprietà si era detto che il debito sarebbe stato ripagato in 18 mesi, ovvero entro ottobre 2018, quindi non capisco perché ora l'Uefa vorrebbe che questo debito fosse rifinanziato mesi prima.


Si può ipotizzare che non abbia dubbi sulla capacità del club di estinguere la sua obbligazione, ma su quella della sua controllante di estinguere il proprio, considerato che quest'ultima non ha attività produttiva di ricavi, essendo una mera holder, una detentrice di partecipazioni azionarie che non distribuiscono utili. Un debito senza un debitore, ma con un solo garante nobile, perchè liquido, e che non può essere estinto direttamente da esso, se non attraverso il rifinanziamento del debito per suo conto. Una situazione complessa, che deve essere risolta. Ormai i tempi incombono.


----------



## ARKANA (22 Maggio 2018)

Questi sono i risultati quando la dirigenza è composta da incapaci!!!


----------



## diavolo (22 Maggio 2018)

In pratica Yonghong Li è un Bee Taechaubol che non ha smesso di sognare.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Maggio 2018)

E chi dorme stanotte...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (22 Maggio 2018)

Spero di finire nelle mani di Elliot quanto prima


----------



## Ragnet_7 (22 Maggio 2018)

Credo che a brevissimo succederà qualcosa di importante. Stasera si sono smosse acque torbide, penso che Li getterà la spugna. Avanti il prossimo, spero solo non sia un cavaliere nano che sogna di fare ancora il premier.


----------



## mandraghe (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, sulla bocciatura del Settlement da parte della Uefa:"C’è sorpresa e amarezza.Mi aspettavo che l’Uefa ci concedesse un Settlement Agreement. C’è stato solo un precedente con una società russa non di primissimo livello senza che le venisse offerto un S.A.. Me lo attendevo perchè è stato sempre offerto a tutti i club. Noi siamo andati in Uefa subito dopo il closing in condizioni premature. Poi siamo tornati per il Voluntary che non ci è stato consentito a novembre perché la commissione riteneva opportuna la garanzia bancaria da 165 milioni da parte della holding. La Uefa ora però non ci concede il settlement per il fatto che la holding non abbia rifinanziato il debito con Elliott getta delle nubi sul futuro della società. La decisione non tiene conto delle nostre richieste, di sentire Elliott. Soprattutto a fronte di una storia fatta di continui adempimenti e aumenti di capitale. Sono rimasto male. Abbiamo fatto tutto quello che potevamo fare. Da domani mattina parte il lavoro da parte di tutti i nostri legali. E' un danno (il deferimento) che valuteremo con attenzione. Il Milan deve pagare violazioni dal 2014 al 2017 quando la proprietà era diversa. Il rinvio alla Camera di giudizio ci mette amarezza".



È stato un incontro simpatico (cit.), ci hanno accolto bene (cit.), questo mentitore seriale invece di continuare a dire minchiate e bugie dovrebbe fare solo una cosa: dimettersi e nascondersi.


----------



## Nico1975 (22 Maggio 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> che qualcosa non torni comunque è evidente. Fassone sta dicendo il falso
> E siccome all'ipotesi di Uefa cattiva non ci crede nessuno, mi viene da pensare che stiano facendo in modo di levare di mezzo il cinese prima del tempo



Mi intriga questa tua ricostruzione . Cosa pensi ci sia sotto ?


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> In pratica Yonghong Li è un Bee Taechaubol che non ha smesso di sognare.



o che è riuscito nell'intento del nano malefico


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Togli il rischio e metti praticamente la certezza.
> 
> È sempre stato tutto strano e la Uefa ci aveva pure avvertito chiaramente a dicembre nonostante si volesse come sempre parlare di complottismo e di richieste "irragionevoli".
> 
> ...



Maldini è un uomo intelligente, ricco di cultura, carismatico, e conoscitore di calcio come pochi. 
E' così informatissimo sull'ambiente Milan che potrebbe pure conoscere l'esatto numero di fili d'erba che ci sono a Milanello. 

Lui sapeva tutto fin dall'inizio e mai si sarebbe fatto coinvolgere da questo circo.


Fassone ha pensato di fare il doppio gioco. Se avesse convinto Maldini, avrebbe avuto un parafulmine. Se Maldini avesse respinto la proposta come ha fatto (e lui sapeva che quasi sicuramente avrebbe rifiutato), poteva dire agli occhi dei tifosi di averci provato.

Ma il giochino gli è andato male.


----------



## Nico1975 (22 Maggio 2018)

Fassone dovrebbe finirla di prendere in giro i tifosi con quell aria da saputello primo della classe . Ha 3 esperienze fallimentari alle spalle e con questa sta facendo un capolavoro in negativo . Crede che non capiamo che il problema con L
Uefa non è nello sforamento dei conti quanto piuttosto in una nebulosità societaria ormai palese e inaccettabile . Chiarisca o se ne vada , incapace


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

Aron ha scritto:


> Maldini è un uomo intelligente, ricco di cultura, carismatico, e conoscitore di calcio come pochi.
> E' così informatissimo sull'ambiente Milan che potrebbe pure conoscere l'esatto numero di fili d'erba che ci sono a Milanello.
> 
> Lui sapeva tutto fin dall'inizio e mai si sarebbe fatto coinvolgere da questo circo.
> ...




Direi molto male, perchè alla fine le porcate vengono sempre fuori.

Ora sarebbe fantastico se Maldini si facesse avanti chiedendo chiarezza nome del popolo milanista (tappandosi il naso per quanto riguarda quella schifezza del suo addio).

Sarebbe anche ora che si prendesse la responsabilità che il suo nome e il suo carisma si portano dietro.
È uno dei pochi che potrebbe seriamente unire il tipo contro questa situazione.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Maggio 2018)

Nico1975 ha scritto:


> Fassone dovrebbe finirla di prendere in giro i tifosi con quell aria da saputello primo della classe . Ha 3 esperienze fallimentari alle spalle e con questa sta facendo un capolavoro in negativo . Crede che non capiamo che il problema con L
> Uefa non è nello sforamento dei conti quanto piuttosto in una nebulosità societaria ormai palese e inaccettabile . Chiarisca o se ne vada , incapace



ed è colpa di Fassone se la società è nebulosa?


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ed è colpa di Fassone se la società è nebulosa?



Se ti piace farti pigliare per il culo allora consideralo pure innocente...


----------



## diavolo (22 Maggio 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ed è colpa di Fassone se la società è nebulosa?



Io mi chiedo la Lega serie A che razza di controlli ha fatto sull'onorabilità di Li,in Premier non si sarebbe mai arrivati a questa situazione perché non gli avrebbero permesso di "acquistare" il Milan.


----------



## Nico1975 (22 Maggio 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> ed è colpa di Fassone se la società è nebulosa?



Se fosse limpida un incapace come lui non lo avrebbero messo in quel ruolo , non trovi ?
Cacciato ovunque , è arrivato al Milan.. mah


----------



## Mr. Canà (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, sulla bocciatura del Settlement da parte della Uefa:"C’è sorpresa e amarezza.Mi aspettavo che l’Uefa ci concedesse un Settlement Agreement. C’è stato solo un precedente con una società russa non di primissimo livello senza che le venisse offerto un S.A.. Me lo attendevo perchè è stato sempre offerto a tutti i club. Noi siamo andati in Uefa subito dopo il closing in condizioni premature. Poi siamo tornati per il Voluntary che non ci è stato consentito a novembre perché la commissione riteneva opportuna la garanzia bancaria da 165 milioni da parte della holding. La Uefa ora però non ci concede il settlement per il fatto che la holding non abbia rifinanziato il debito con Elliott getta delle nubi sul futuro della società. La decisione non tiene conto delle nostre richieste, di sentire Elliott. Soprattutto a fronte di una storia fatta di continui adempimenti e aumenti di capitale. Sono rimasto male. Abbiamo fatto tutto quello che potevamo fare. Da domani mattina parte il lavoro da parte di tutti i nostri legali. E' un danno (il deferimento) che valuteremo con attenzione. Il Milan deve pagare violazioni dal 2014 al 2017 quando la proprietà era diversa. Il rinvio alla Camera di giudizio ci mette amarezza".



Mi chiedo se lo stupore sia autentico o meno. Voglio credere nella buona fede, ma c'è qualcosa nelle parole di Fassone che mi fa storcere in naso. È più una sensazione di pancia che altro, spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Maggio 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Credo che a brevissimo succederà qualcosa di importante. Stasera si sono smosse acque torbide, penso che Li getterà la spugna. Avanti il prossimo, spero solo non sia un cavaliere nano che sogna di fare ancora il premier.



Eh ma per queste cose ci vogliono anche dei tempi tecnici. Ormai la frittata è fatta temo.

A meno che non si esponga l'evoluzione delle cose presentando informalmente i soggetti, e magari l'uefa può chiudere un occhio.


----------



## corvorossonero (22 Maggio 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo la Lega serie A che razza di controlli ha fatto sull'onorabilità di Li,in Premier non si sarebbe mai arrivati a questa situazione perché non gli avrebbero permesso di "acquistare" il Milan.



se ricordi ci sono stati problemi ai tempi, poi tutto risolto con non si sa quale documentazione. Il buon Tavecchio chiuse un occhio per fare un piacere agli amici.


----------



## Nico1975 (22 Maggio 2018)

Mr. Canà ha scritto:


> Mi chiedo se lo stupore sia autentico o meno. Voglio credere nella buona fede, ma c'è qualcosa nelle parole di Fassone che mi fa storcere in naso. È più una sensazione di pancia che altro, spero di sbagliarmi.



Mi auguro stia recitando sennò saremmo in mano a un ******* davvero


----------



## alcyppa (22 Maggio 2018)

Proprio una bella serata di nervoso mi è stata regalata da sta gentaglia.
Facciamo che stacco sperando di svegliarmi domani alla notizia che sti truffatori siano scomparsi dalla faccia della terra.


----------



## diavolo (22 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> se ricordi ci sono stati problemi ai tempi, poi tutto risolto con non si sa quale documentazione. Il buon Tavecchio chiuse un occhio per fare un piacere agli amici.



E la UEFA *muta*.


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Maggio 2018)

Nico1975 ha scritto:


> Mi intriga questa tua ricostruzione . Cosa pensi ci sia sotto ?



ah bo.Io ho solo l'impressione che le parole di oggi di fassone scarichino completamente la holding cinese, come se fassone lavorasse effettivamente per Elliott.
Io non so assolutamente nulla. Cerco solo di trovare un senso a quello che sta succedendo
le ipotesi sono due:
o fassone sta mentendo oppure è da internare immediatamente


----------



## Aron (22 Maggio 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ah bo.Io ho solo l'impressione che le parole di oggi di fassone scarichino completamente la holding cinese, come se fassone lavorasse effettivamente per Elliott.
> Io non so assolutamente nulla. Cerco solo di trovare un senso a quello che sta succedendo
> le ipotesi sono due:
> o fassone sta mentendo oppure è da internare immediatamente



Se è per questo, già il giorno dell'insediamento Fassone disse "mal che vada si passa a Elliott". 
Roba che un proprietario vero l'avrebbe licenziato dieci minuti dopo.
Fassone lavorava per Elliott, e per chi sta dietro a Elliott, già allora.


----------



## 666psycho (22 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Se ti piace farti pigliare per il culo allora consideralo pure innocente...



non mi piace essere preso per il culo, ma cerco di non cercare sempre di puntare il dito contro qualcuno e di cercare un colpevole a tutti costi... Non sappiamo come stanno le cose ed addossare colpe senza sapere niente mi sembra esagerato... Non voglio diffendere nessuno ma sono stufo dell ambiente che c'è in questo forum.. gente mai contenta, tutti depressi, esperti di calcio, analisi di interviste degno dei migliori esperti... mi passa la voglia di leggere i commenti, sempre uguali e sempre a denigrare qualcuno. Non sappiamo neanche più tifare.. sappiamo solo LAMENTARSI..


----------



## Nico1975 (22 Maggio 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> ah bo.Io ho solo l'impressione che le parole di oggi di fassone scarichino completamente la holding cinese, come se fassone lavorasse effettivamente per Elliott.
> Io non so assolutamente nulla. Cerco solo di trovare un senso a quello che sta succedendo
> le ipotesi sono due:
> o fassone sta mentendo oppure è da internare immediatamente



Della serie : o sta facendo il doppio gioco per liberarsi di Li a vantaggio di Elliot o è un totale incapace ..


----------



## diavolo (22 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, sulla bocciatura del Settlement da parte della Uefa:"C’è sorpresa e amarezza.Mi aspettavo che l’Uefa ci concedesse un Settlement Agreement. C’è stato solo un precedente con una società russa non di primissimo livello senza che le venisse offerto un S.A.. Me lo attendevo perchè è stato sempre offerto a tutti i club. Noi siamo andati in Uefa subito dopo il closing in condizioni premature. Poi siamo tornati per il Voluntary che non ci è stato consentito a novembre perché la commissione riteneva opportuna la garanzia bancaria da 165 milioni da parte della holding. La Uefa ora però non ci concede il settlement per il fatto che la holding non abbia rifinanziato il debito con Elliott getta delle nubi sul futuro della società. La decisione non tiene conto delle nostre richieste, di sentire Elliott. Soprattutto a fronte di una storia fatta di continui adempimenti e aumenti di capitale. Sono rimasto male. Abbiamo fatto tutto quello che potevamo fare. Da domani mattina parte il lavoro da parte di tutti i nostri legali. E' un danno (il deferimento) che valuteremo con attenzione. *Il Milan deve pagare violazioni dal 2014 al 2017 quando la proprietà era diversa. Il rinvio alla Camera di giudizio ci mette amarezza*".


Evidentemente della due diligence se ne è occupato topo gigio.


----------



## claudiop77 (22 Maggio 2018)

Fassone ogni volta prima è ottimista e poi sorpreso degli esiti negativi.
La Uefa gli aveva spiegato che senza rifinanziamento non avrebbe concesso neanche il settlement?

Forse non è il principale colpevole ma sta facendo la figura del pirla.


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Maggio 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> non mi piace essere preso per il culo, ma cerco di non cercare sempre di puntare il dito contro qualcuno e di cercare un colpevole a tutti costi... Non sappiamo come stanno le cose ed addossare colpe senza sapere niente mi sembra esagerato... Non voglio diffendere nessuno ma sono stufo dell ambiente che c'è in questo forum.. gente mai contenta, tutti depressi, esperti di calcio, analisi di interviste degno dei migliori esperti... mi passa la voglia di leggere i commenti, sempre uguali e sempre a denigrare qualcuno. Non sappiamo neanche più tifare.. sappiamo solo LAMENTARSI..


Amen


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Maggio 2018)

Nico1975 ha scritto:


> Della serie : o sta facendo il doppio gioco per liberarsi di Li a vantaggio di Elliot o è un totale incapace ..



Non il doppio gioco.Semplicemente ha sempre lavorato per Elliot
Anche perche Li dove pensate l’abbia trovato fassone?


----------



## mandraghe (23 Maggio 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> non mi piace essere preso per il culo, ma cerco di non cercare sempre di puntare il dito contro qualcuno e di cercare un colpevole a tutti costi... Non sappiamo come stanno le cose ed addossare colpe senza sapere niente mi sembra esagerato... Non voglio diffendere nessuno ma sono stufo dell ambiente che c'è in questo forum.. gente mai contenta, tutti depressi, esperti di calcio, analisi di interviste degno dei migliori esperti... mi passa la voglia di leggere i commenti, sempre uguali e sempre a denigrare qualcuno. Non sappiamo neanche più tifare.. sappiamo solo LAMENTARSI..



Ci si lamenta perché le cose vanno male. Per cosa dobbiamo essere contenti? C'è qualcosa che sta andando bene? Qua va tutto in vacca eh, forse non ti rendi davvero conto cosa significhi la mazzata ricevuta oggi, nel migliore dei casi vuol dire arrivederci al 2019, nel peggiore...beh non oso nemmeno pensarci. Per cui sinceramente Fassone può raccontare ciò che vuole, la realtà è che lui è quantomeno corresponsabile per i mesi passati a raccontare bugie ai tifosi, eppoi lui è l'ad del Milan mica l'usciere di casa Milan.


----------



## 666psycho (23 Maggio 2018)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Ci si lamenta perché le cose vanno male. Per cosa dobbiamo essere contenti? C'è qualcosa che sta andando bene? Qua va tutto in vacca eh, forse non ti rendi davvero conto cosa significhi la mazzata ricevuta oggi, nel migliore dei casi vuol dire arrivederci al 2019, nel peggiore...beh non oso nemmeno pensarci. Per cui sinceramente Fassone può raccontare ciò che vuole, la realtà è che lui è quantomeno corresponsabile per i mesi passati a raccontare bugie ai tifosi, eppoi lui è l'ad del Milan mica l'usciere di casa Milan.



certo, libero a te di vivere la situazione come ti piace e di sicuro non ti impedisco di andare contro Fassone. Non dico di essere contenti della sitauzione ma non c'è neanche bisogno di tagliarsi le vene, è uno sport.. almeno io la vedo così. Sinceramente non ho bisogno di denigrare nessuno e farlo non cambierà niente..


----------



## __king george__ (23 Maggio 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Fassone ogni volta prima è ottimista e poi sorpreso degli esiti negativi.
> La Uefa gli aveva spiegato che senza rifinanziamento non avrebbe concesso neanche il settlement?
> 
> Forse non è il principale colpevole ma sta facendo la figura del pirla.



èh si....sembra che non abbia mai il polso reale della situazione...boh


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Maggio 2018)

alcyppa ha scritto:


> Proprio una bella serata di nervoso mi è stata regalata da sta gentaglia.
> Facciamo che stacco sperando di svegliarmi domani alla notizia che sti truffatori siano scomparsi dalla faccia della terra.





666psycho ha scritto:


> non mi piace essere preso per il culo, ma cerco di non cercare sempre di puntare il dito contro qualcuno e di cercare un colpevole a tutti costi... Non sappiamo come stanno le cose ed addossare colpe senza sapere niente mi sembra esagerato... Non voglio diffendere nessuno ma sono stufo dell ambiente che c'è in questo forum.. gente mai contenta, tutti depressi, esperti di calcio, analisi di interviste degno dei migliori esperti... mi passa la voglia di leggere i commenti, sempre uguali e sempre a denigrare qualcuno. Non sappiamo neanche più tifare.. sappiamo solo LAMENTARSI..


Lamentarsi? La UEFA non ci ha concesso neanche il settlement agreement, la situazione è gravissima, roba da poter declassare definitivamente il Milan a livello europeo e nazionale. Una cosa di un gravitá inaudita per un club di tale blasone.


----------



## Nico1975 (23 Maggio 2018)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> èh si....sembra che non abbia mai il polso reale della situazione...boh



A me sembra solamente un a.d. silurato da 3 ex squadre di serie a, con una bella parlantina che è arrivato al Milan perché ha qualche santo in paradiso . Ma prima o poi nodi vengono al pettine. Mettiamo pure che a capo dell area sportiva c è un altro dilettante e il gioco è fatto . Andate a casa inetti


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

666psycho ha scritto:


> non mi piace essere preso per il culo, ma cerco di non cercare sempre di puntare il dito contro qualcuno e di cercare un colpevole a tutti costi... Non sappiamo come stanno le cose ed addossare colpe senza sapere niente mi sembra esagerato... Non voglio diffendere nessuno ma sono stufo dell ambiente che c'è in questo forum.. gente mai contenta, tutti depressi, esperti di calcio, analisi di interviste degno dei migliori esperti... mi passa la voglia di leggere i commenti, sempre uguali e sempre a denigrare qualcuno. Non sappiamo neanche più tifare.. sappiamo solo LAMENTARSI..



la bocciatura dell'Uefa ha fatto il giro del MONDO. Non so se mi spiego. Altro che lamentarsi. Qui si sta affondando peggio del Titanic.


----------



## Dumbaghi (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, sulla bocciatura del Settlement da parte della Uefa:"C’è sorpresa e amarezza.Mi aspettavo che l’Uefa ci concedesse un Settlement Agreement. C’è stato solo un precedente con una società russa non di primissimo livello senza che le venisse offerto un S.A.. Me lo attendevo perchè è stato sempre offerto a tutti i club. Noi siamo andati in Uefa subito dopo il closing in condizioni premature. Poi siamo tornati per il Voluntary che non ci è stato consentito a novembre perché la commissione riteneva opportuna la garanzia bancaria da 165 milioni da parte della holding. La Uefa ora però non ci concede il settlement per il fatto che la holding non abbia rifinanziato il debito con Elliott getta delle nubi sul futuro della società. La decisione non tiene conto delle nostre richieste, di sentire Elliott. Soprattutto a fronte di una storia fatta di continui adempimenti e aumenti di capitale. Sono rimasto male. Abbiamo fatto tutto quello che potevamo fare. Da domani mattina parte il lavoro da parte di tutti i nostri legali. E' un danno (il deferimento) che valuteremo con attenzione. Il Milan deve pagare violazioni dal 2014 al 2017 quando la proprietà era diversa. Il rinvio alla Camera di giudizio ci mette amarezza".



Dichiarazioni che non fanno speranze.
Chiaro è che non è un problema di soldi.
Non mi sento di dire di più, perché di più non sappiamo


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Maggio 2018)

Vedremo come andrà a finire questa storia.

E' chiaro che la UEFA come tutti noi sia perplessa dell'identità di Li e del ruolo di Elliott nella vicenda.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Vedremo come andrà a finire questa storia.
> 
> E' chiaro che la UEFA *come tutti noi* sia perplessa dell'identità di Li e del ruolo di Elliott nella vicenda.



Non credo proprio  Perché fino a pochi giorni fa chi come me e altri metteva in dubbio la società e la proprietà non era visto di buon occhio, anzi tacciato di non essere tifoso del Milan ecc ecc.


----------



## rot-schwarz (23 Maggio 2018)

devono tutti dimettersi..meglio fallire e un anno o due in serie b che 20 anni di mediocrita'


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Non credo proprio  Perché fino a pochi giorni fa chi come me e altri metteva in dubbio la società e la proprietà non era visto di buon occhio, anzi tacciato di non essere tifoso del Milan ecc ecc.



Non generalizzare, io parlo dell'identità di Li e del ruolo di Elliott non della società in generale, do per scontato che tutti avessero molti dubbi su questo.
Alla fine la UEFA si è impuntata su questo aspetto che è nebuloso fin dall'inizio.


----------



## Freddiedevil (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, sulla bocciatura del Settlement da parte della Uefa:"C’è sorpresa e amarezza.Mi aspettavo che l’Uefa ci concedesse un Settlement Agreement. C’è stato solo un precedente con una società russa non di primissimo livello senza che le venisse offerto un S.A.. Me lo attendevo perchè è stato sempre offerto a tutti i club. Noi siamo andati in Uefa subito dopo il closing in condizioni premature. Poi siamo tornati per il Voluntary che non ci è stato consentito a novembre perché la commissione riteneva opportuna la garanzia bancaria da 165 milioni da parte della holding. La Uefa ora però non ci concede il settlement per il fatto che la holding non abbia rifinanziato il debito con Elliott getta delle nubi sul futuro della società. La decisione non tiene conto delle nostre richieste, di sentire Elliott. Soprattutto a fronte di una storia fatta di continui adempimenti e aumenti di capitale. Sono rimasto male. Abbiamo fatto tutto quello che potevamo fare. Da domani mattina parte il lavoro da parte di tutti i nostri legali. E' un danno (il deferimento) che valuteremo con attenzione. Il Milan deve pagare violazioni dal 2014 al 2017 quando la proprietà era diversa. Il rinvio alla Camera di giudizio ci mette amarezza".



Secondo me tutti i piani di Y.Li e Fassone sono stati rovinati dal blocco del mercato cinese. Loro hanno chiesto il prestito per completare l'acquisto della società, confidando in uno sblocco successivo, perchè era chiaro e palese a tutti che il nostro presidente non aveva le risorse per mandare avanti la baracca. A questo punto io spero che Elliott prenda in mano la situazione e che abbia già discorsi avviati con potenziali acquirenti. Non possiamo permetterci nè di non fare l'EL, nè di saltare un altro mercato (anche se la UEFA non ci facesse tesserare i nuovi acquisti per le competizioni europee dubito che questi vorrebbero mai venire a giocare da noi).
Non è proprio una bellissima situazione...


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Non generalizzare, io parlo dell'identità di Li e del ruolo di Elliott non della società in generale, do per scontato che tutti avessero molti dubbi su questo.
> Alla fine la UEFA si è impuntata su questo aspetto che è nebuloso fin dall'inizio.



Li ed Elliott, mi sembra riguardi la proprietà.....per l'appunto.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

Comunque Fassone è sempre sorpreso...povero cucciolo ingenuo.


----------



## Sotiris (23 Maggio 2018)

Leggo tante cose, anche assolutamente legittime (per rabbia).
Tuttavia l'Europa che vogliamo boicottare in politica non è che diventi giusta, improvvisamente, nel calcio.
A me non frega nulla di difendere Mirabelli e Fassone, vivo tranquillamente senza essere a loro libro paga.
Ma dico che questa decisione è politica.
Non si accetta il modo in cui il Milan è stato acquistato.


----------



## Lineker10 (23 Maggio 2018)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> Li ed Elliott, mi sembra riguardi la proprietà.....per l'appunto.



Per me proprietà e società non sono la stessa cosa.

Io ho sempre avuto molti dubbi sulla proprietà mentre meno sulla società.


----------



## corvorossonero (23 Maggio 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per me proprietà e società non sono la stessa cosa.
> 
> Io ho sempre avuto molti dubbi sulla proprietà mentre meno sulla società.



infatti ho scritto entrambe, sia società che proprietà, proprio perché sono due cose diverse. 
In ogni caso sia la società che la proprietà ha fallito. Per non dire altro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

Non ho mai commentato le notizie ufficiose..ma qui siamo di fronte alla triste realtà..

Non ci volevo credere..

Fatico a pensare ad un disegno oscuro dell'UEFA contro di noi, o a macchinazioni del nano da dietro...semplicemente la realtà è che la UEFA, come noi tifosi, come tutto il mondo, non capisce come possa un signore "senza soldi" (quelli veri) compiere un'operazione da 1 miliardo, gestire un club come il Milan senza nulla alle spalle...

Mi pare evidente che è finita qui, Mr Lì passi la mano a qualcuno che davvero può fare il presidente del Milan.

E ridevamo di Pallotta...magari uno così forse forse ne sapeva un po' di più quando disse quelle famose parole ad Agosto


----------



## Black (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, sulla bocciatura del Settlement da parte della Uefa:"C’è sorpresa e amarezza.Mi aspettavo che l’Uefa ci concedesse un Settlement Agreement. C’è stato solo un precedente con una società russa non di primissimo livello senza che le venisse offerto un S.A.. Me lo attendevo perchè è stato sempre offerto a tutti i club. Noi siamo andati in Uefa subito dopo il closing in condizioni premature. Poi siamo tornati per il Voluntary che non ci è stato consentito a novembre perché la commissione riteneva opportuna la garanzia bancaria da 165 milioni da parte della holding. La Uefa ora però non ci concede il settlement per il fatto che la holding non abbia rifinanziato il debito con Elliott getta delle nubi sul futuro della società. La decisione non tiene conto delle nostre richieste, di sentire Elliott. Soprattutto a fronte di una storia fatta di continui adempimenti e aumenti di capitale. Sono rimasto male. Abbiamo fatto tutto quello che potevamo fare. Da domani mattina parte il lavoro da parte di tutti i nostri legali. E' un danno (il deferimento) che valuteremo con attenzione. Il Milan deve pagare violazioni dal 2014 al 2017 quando la proprietà era diversa. Il rinvio alla Camera di giudizio ci mette amarezza".



Fassone, ma a chi la racconti??? quindi pensi che siamo perseguitati dall'Uefa?? solo noi?? qua il deferimento mi sa che dobbiamo farlo noi verso di te, che da 1 anno ci racconti che è tutto ok.... vergogna!


----------



## dottor Totem (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, sulla bocciatura del Settlement da parte della Uefa:"C’è sorpresa e amarezza.Mi aspettavo che l’Uefa ci concedesse un Settlement Agreement. C’è stato solo un precedente con una società russa non di primissimo livello senza che le venisse offerto un S.A.. Me lo attendevo perchè è stato sempre offerto a tutti i club. Noi siamo andati in Uefa subito dopo il closing in condizioni premature. Poi siamo tornati per il Voluntary che non ci è stato consentito a novembre perché la commissione riteneva opportuna la garanzia bancaria da 165 milioni da parte della holding. La Uefa ora però non ci concede il settlement per il fatto che la holding non abbia rifinanziato il debito con Elliott getta delle nubi sul futuro della società. La decisione non tiene conto delle nostre richieste, di sentire Elliott. Soprattutto a fronte di una storia fatta di continui adempimenti e aumenti di capitale. Sono rimasto male. Abbiamo fatto tutto quello che potevamo fare. Da domani mattina parte il lavoro da parte di tutti i nostri legali. E' un danno (il deferimento) che valuteremo con attenzione. Il Milan deve pagare violazioni dal 2014 al 2017 quando la proprietà era diversa. Il rinvio alla Camera di giudizio ci mette amarezza".



Ieri sera Fassone ha fatto una figuraccia. 
A sentirlo si comprende benissimo come Napoli, juve e inter lo abbiano cacciato da ogni ruolo societario.


----------



## Black (23 Maggio 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Non il doppio gioco.Semplicemente ha sempre lavorato per Elliot
> Anche perche Li dove pensate l’abbia trovato fassone?



anche lavorasse per Elliot però non sta facendo proprio un bel lavoro.... il Milan fuori dall'Europa e sanzionato perde sicuramente valore e per Elliot non è una cosa positiva


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2018)

E' arrivato il momento di scoprire le carte e metterle sul tavolo.
La uefa vuol vederci chiaro e non accetta più dei dossier che si basano sul nulla. Perchè la verità è questa : non puoi dire cosa speri di diventare in 3-5-7 anni se prima non dici cosa hai e da cosa parti.
Potrebbe essere tutto e solo un grande azzardo che chi gestisce il gioco non accetta e non può accettare.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

l'unico modo per risolvere la questione è presentarsi tra un paio di giorni davanti alla UEFA con una valigetta con 200mln di euro


----------



## malos (23 Maggio 2018)

Naviga tra l'idiota e l'incompetente ma si sapeva. Almeno qualcuno di noi lo immaginava visti i trascorsi.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (23 Maggio 2018)

Fassone sarà pure incompetente
ma la uefa stà facendo un processo alle intenzioni abbastanza ridicolo.
questi vogliono accompagnare il cinese alla porta a tutti i costi.


----------



## Djerry (23 Maggio 2018)

In realtà Fassone non è stato del tutto cacciato da Napoli, Juventus e Inter, ma ha portato a termine la sua atipica missione che Fantozzi definirebbe come Prestanom. Gran. Figl. di Putt. di Gran. Croc.

C'è sempre stata una grande mistificazione attorno alla figura di Fassone, da molti innalzato in estate a grande figura dirigenziale quando in realtà la sua storia parlava chiaramente di un uomo particolarmente ambizioso che ha scalato i vertici del calcio italiano partendo da umile guardalinee nemmeno troppo di successo.

Lui è sempre stato un mero esecutore di volontà ed ordini dall'alto grazie alle sue indubbie doti melliflue di comunicatore e di uomo del compromesso, ma non ha mai avuto reali compiti creativi e soprattutto specialità a livello economico, finanziario e di guida aziendale, che non è mai stato il suo campo.

E' un ottimo venditore del marchio, sa tenere i contatti con figure di prestigio finanziario, ha forti abilità di mediatore e di marketing, ma non è un manager a tutto tondo e soprattutto proprio per la sua natura non ha mai instaurato un rapporto fiduciario con la società con cui si trovava a lavorare, ma bensì col sistema finanziario e di potere che in qualche modo gli ha permesso di finire lì.

Quando in estate si faceva notare che aver cambiato 4 squadre in così pochi anni era un campanello d'allarme e che Fassone, persona sulla cui educazione e correttezza per altro non ho dubbi, non era quel cuore rossonero e quel manager geniale che si voleva far credere, forse invece di evocare gufi bisognava adoperare più prudenza verso tifosi rossoneri che certo non avevano interesse ad esprimere perplessità per la propria passione più grande.


----------



## Goro (23 Maggio 2018)

Djerry ha scritto:


> In realtà Fassone non è stato del tutto cacciato da Napoli, Juventus e Inter, ma ha portato a termine la sua atipica missione che Fantozzi definirebbe come Prestanom. Gran. Figl. di Putt. di Gran. Croc.
> 
> C'è sempre stata una grande mistificazione attorno alla figura di Fassone, da molti innalzato in estate a grande figura dirigenziale quando in realtà la sua storia parlava chiaramente di un uomo particolarmente ambizioso che ha scalato i vertici del calcio italiano partendo da umile guardalinee nemmeno troppo di successo.
> 
> ...



L'esasperazione per Berlusconi e Galliani ci ha tradito in molti... in più Fassone pontifica bene... ma è solo l'ennesimo manigoldo passato da qui


----------



## diavolo (23 Maggio 2018)

Ricordo quando Fassone disse: "Il Milan come una Ferrari che è stata tenuta in garage, bisogna rimetterla in pista"
Peccato che uscendo dal garage ti sei schiantato contro un palo perché non sai guidare.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

ibracadabra9 ha scritto:


> Fassone sarà pure incompetente
> ma *la uefa stà facendo un processo alle intenzioni *abbastanza ridicolo.
> questi vogliono accompagnare il cinese alla porta a tutti i costi.



Questa è la nuova filastrocca?
L'ho già letta almeno 3 volte stamattina...

Non è un processo alle intenzioni, è una mancanza di fiducia per piani basati sul nulla..


----------



## nybreath (23 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Questa è la nuova filastrocca?
> L'ho già letta almeno 3 volte stamattina...
> 
> Non è un processo alle intenzioni, è una mancanza di fiducia per piani basati sul nulla..



Scusami ma qua non ci siamo, le sanzioni non possono essere basate sulla fiducia, le norme uefa devono prevedere dei parametri e bisogna vedere se ci si sta dentro.

Se la uefa ha rifiutato il SA, perchè ritengono che probabiltmente non ci sarà continuità aziendale e che il milan fallirà, basando l'assunto su delle loro presupposizioni sul futuro, allora questo è assurdo e non succede in nessun campo.

Se la uefa ha rifiutato il SA, in quanto le norme presuppongono degli obiettivi oggettivi che non sono stati raggiunti, allora d'accordissimo con la uefa.

Questa può essere l'unica discrimine, dentro i parametri ok, fuori i parametri out, non deve essere un giudizio soggetto a previsioni e fiducia del giudicante.

Capisco che la uefa non abbia e non debba avere fiducia su Li che non è nessuno, ma questo non è un punto che in nessun modo deve entrare nella questione, qua c'è da valutare se le garanzie finanziarie ci sono o meno, niente altro.

Se non ci sono, ha ragione la uefa, altrimenti è un giudizio su pareri.

Non ho assolutamente idea di se la uefa abbia ragione o meno, ma mi chiedo, con elliott che garantisce la situazione, davvero non ci sono i parametri minimi per un SA?. 

Quindi o elliott non garantisce niente in caso in insolvenza di li, oppure non ci troviamo con le decisioni della uefa, e se elliott non garantisce niente, che futuro ha veramente il milan in caso di 'fallimento' di Li, non mi piacciono i complotti, ma è davvero impossibile pensare a tali provvedimenti per costringere Li a vendere, o a rifinanziare a condizioni alte?. Sono domande ovviamente non cose che credo possibili.


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Maggio 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Scusami ma qua non ci siamo, le sanzioni non possono essere basate sulla fiducia, le norme uefa devono prevedere dei parametri e bisogna vedere se ci si sta dentro.
> 
> Se la uefa ha rifiutato il SA, perchè ritengono che probabiltmente non ci sarà continuità aziendale e che il milan fallirà, basando l'assunto su delle loro presupposizioni sul futuro, allora questo è assurdo e non succede in nessun campo.
> 
> ...



Finalmente un ragionamento corretto.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Maggio 2018)

diavolo ha scritto:


> Ricordo quando Fassone disse: "Il Milan come una Ferrari che è stata tenuta in garage, bisogna rimetterla in pista"
> Peccato che uscendo dal garage ti sei schiantato contro un palo perché non sai guidare.



Io direi che manco è riuscita ad accenderla, ci avrà messo acqua al posto della benzina nel serbatoio


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Scusami ma qua non ci siamo, le sanzioni non possono essere basate sulla fiducia, le norme uefa devono prevedere dei parametri e bisogna vedere se ci si sta dentro.
> 
> Se la uefa ha rifiutato il SA, perchè ritengono che probabiltmente non ci sarà continuità aziendale e che il milan fallirà, basando l'assunto su delle loro presupposizioni sul futuro, allora questo è assurdo e non succede in nessun campo.
> 
> ...





Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Finalmente un ragionamento corretto.



Mi pare di capire che la UEFA ha bocciato proprio il piano di fassone per rientrare nei parametri, da questo la bocciatura..ovvio tutto parte dal non credere nella proprietà..ma se tu basi i rientri dei debiti legandoli solo a cose che oggi non esistono è possibile che nessuno ti creda se dietro c'è un Sig. nessuno..
diverso sarebbe dire "Io punto a fare tot. soldi per il piano di investimento e di espansione, e tot. dal rientro di soldi dalle competizioni, ma se tutto va in vacca dietro o Mr Lì con 3-4 miliardi di patrimonio o un'azienda che ha fatturati a 10 zeri" la nostra soluzione invece se tutto va in vacca e finire nelle mani dei creditori...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, sulla bocciatura del Settlement da parte della Uefa:"C’è sorpresa e amarezza.Mi aspettavo che l’Uefa ci concedesse un Settlement Agreement. C’è stato solo un precedente con una società russa non di primissimo livello senza che le venisse offerto un S.A.. Me lo attendevo perchè è stato sempre offerto a tutti i club. Noi siamo andati in Uefa subito dopo il closing in condizioni premature. Poi siamo tornati per il Voluntary che non ci è stato consentito a novembre perché la commissione riteneva opportuna la garanzia bancaria da 165 milioni da parte della holding. La Uefa ora però non ci concede il settlement per il fatto che la holding non abbia rifinanziato il debito con Elliott getta delle nubi sul futuro della società. La decisione non tiene conto delle nostre richieste, di sentire Elliott. Soprattutto a fronte di una storia fatta di continui adempimenti e aumenti di capitale. Sono rimasto male. Abbiamo fatto tutto quello che potevamo fare. Da domani mattina parte il lavoro da parte di tutti i nostri legali. E' un danno (il deferimento) che valuteremo con attenzione. Il Milan deve pagare violazioni dal 2014 al 2017 quando la proprietà era diversa. Il rinvio alla Camera di giudizio ci mette amarezza".



Mi sa che queste saranno le uniche parole che sentiremo da parte di qualcuno che fa parte della societa'.

Nessun comunicato ufficiale che rassicuri noi tifosi giustamente preoccupati, da parte del Milan o dal presidente. Gravissimo.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Maggio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Mi sa che queste saranno le uniche parole che sentiremo da parte di qualcuno che fa parte della societa'.
> 
> Nessun comunicato ufficiale che rassicuri noi tifosi giustamente preoccupati, da parte del Milan o dal presidente. Gravissimo.



Guarda è meglio il silenzio che sentire le solite dichiarazioni fuffa, da questo punto di vista è meglio così.

Sarebbero dichiarazioni simili ai vari editoriali schifosi che fanno


----------



## Moffus98 (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, sulla bocciatura del Settlement da parte della Uefa:"C’è sorpresa e amarezza.Mi aspettavo che l’Uefa ci concedesse un Settlement Agreement. C’è stato solo un precedente con una società russa non di primissimo livello senza che le venisse offerto un S.A.. Me lo attendevo perchè è stato sempre offerto a tutti i club. Noi siamo andati in Uefa subito dopo il closing in condizioni premature. Poi siamo tornati per il Voluntary che non ci è stato consentito a novembre perché la commissione riteneva opportuna la garanzia bancaria da 165 milioni da parte della holding. La Uefa ora però non ci concede il settlement per il fatto che la holding non abbia rifinanziato il debito con Elliott getta delle nubi sul futuro della società. La decisione non tiene conto delle nostre richieste, di sentire Elliott. Soprattutto a fronte di una storia fatta di continui adempimenti e aumenti di capitale. Sono rimasto male. Abbiamo fatto tutto quello che potevamo fare. Da domani mattina parte il lavoro da parte di tutti i nostri legali. E' un danno (il deferimento) che valuteremo con attenzione. Il Milan deve pagare violazioni dal 2014 al 2017 quando la proprietà era diversa. Il rinvio alla Camera di giudizio ci mette amarezza".



La Uefa ha tutto il diritto di sapere chi è Li e da dove prende i soldi. Questo è il punto della questione: dove diavolo prende i soldi il nostro proprietario? La Uefa di conseguenza, non avendo risposta a questa domanda, si chiede come sia possibile che rifinanzi il debito da 300 e passa milioni di euro con Elliott. E' tutta qui la questione. All'Inter sappiamo chi mette i soldi, ovvero Suning che è una multinazionale che ormai si sta espandendo tantissimo. Alla Juve ci sono gli Agnelli, alla Roma c'è De Laurentiis che fa cinema etc..etc.. Bisogna vederci chiaro in questa situazione. E lo ripeto di nuovo, non facciamo le vittime, perchè la Uefa ha tutti gli interessi di tenere una squadra come il Milan in EL invece che Fiorentina e Atalanta, sia per questione d'immagine che per soldi incassati. Se ci hanno bocciato una seconda volta, vuol dire che c'è sicuramente qualcosa che non va


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi pare di capire che la UEFA ha bocciato proprio il piano di fassone per rientrare nei parametri, da questo la bocciatura..ovvio tutto parte dal non credere nella proprietà..ma se tu basi i rientri dei debiti legandoli solo a cose che oggi non esistono è possibile che nessuno ti creda se dietro c'è un Sig. nessuno..
> diverso sarebbe dire "Io punto a fare tot. soldi per il piano di investimento e di espansione, e tot. dal rientro di soldi dalle competizioni, ma se tutto va in vacca dietro o Mr Lì con 3-4 miliardi di patrimonio o un'azienda che ha fatturati a 10 zeri" la nostra soluzione invece se tutto va in vacca e finire nelle mani dei creditori...



non credo minimamente che la nostra situazione sia così grave da dover determinare un rifiuto del SA.Come dice Fassone, praticamente non era mai successo.E' evidente che ci sia dell'altro
Altrimenti avrebbero accordato delle sanzioni e paletti in cui poi sta a te riuscire a rientrare.
Ma il SA è concesso praticamente a tutti


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, sulla bocciatura del Settlement da parte della Uefa:"C’è sorpresa e amarezza.Mi aspettavo che l’Uefa ci concedesse un Settlement Agreement. C’è stato solo un precedente con una società russa non di primissimo livello senza che le venisse offerto un S.A.. Me lo attendevo perchè è stato sempre offerto a tutti i club. Noi siamo andati in Uefa subito dopo il closing in condizioni premature. Poi siamo tornati per il Voluntary che non ci è stato consentito a novembre perché la commissione riteneva opportuna la garanzia bancaria da 165 milioni da parte della holding. La Uefa ora però non ci concede il settlement per il fatto che la holding non abbia rifinanziato il debito con Elliott getta delle nubi sul futuro della società. La decisione non tiene conto delle nostre richieste, di sentire Elliott. Soprattutto a fronte di una storia fatta di continui adempimenti e aumenti di capitale. Sono rimasto male. Abbiamo fatto tutto quello che potevamo fare. Da domani mattina parte il lavoro da parte di tutti i nostri legali. E' un danno (il deferimento) che valuteremo con attenzione. Il Milan deve pagare violazioni dal 2014 al 2017 quando la proprietà era diversa. Il rinvio alla Camera di giudizio ci mette amarezza".





Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Guarda è meglio il silenzio che sentire le solite dichiarazioni fuffa, da questo punto di vista è meglio così.
> 
> Sarebbero dichiarazioni simili ai vari editoriali schifosi che fanno



Anche questo e' vero.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> non credo minimamente che la nostra situazione sia così grave da dover determinare un rifiuto del SA.Come dice Fassone, praticamente non era mai successo.E' evidente che ci sia dell'altro
> Altrimenti avrebbero accordato delle sanzioni e paletti in cui poi sta a te riuscire a rientrare.
> Ma il SA è concesso praticamente a tutti



Eh certo..l'UEFA è cattiva e ci odia..tutti tramano contro di noi..

In effetti è inammissibile pensare che uno conciato così non dia garanzie....


----------



## Oronzo Cana (23 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eh certo..l'UEFA è cattiva e ci odia..tutti tramano contro di noi..
> 
> In effetti è inammissibile pensare che uno conciato così non dia garanzie....



 potevano usare uno sfondo migliore, sembra l'arredamento di un ristorante cinese di poveracci, proprio a dire "salve sono il prestanome"


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

tranquilli raga. "In Cina sono abituati a fare business in modi diversi".
Quante minchiate mamma mia...


----------



## Goro (23 Maggio 2018)

"I cinesi sono spregiudicati"


----------



## Nico1975 (23 Maggio 2018)

Caro fassone é inutile che cerchi di gettare fumo negli occhi, l uefa ha bocciato la nuova società , non quella vecchia . Il comunicato è molto chiaro, dilettante!


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eh certo..l'UEFA è cattiva e ci odia..tutti tramano contro di noi..
> 
> In effetti è inammissibile pensare che uno conciato così non dia garanzie....


Con c’è dell’altro non intendevo dire che la uefa sia brutta e cattiva, ovviamente


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

Goro ha scritto:


> "I cinesi sono spregiudicati"



"i cinesi sono riservati"


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (23 Maggio 2018)

Nico1975 ha scritto:


> Caro fassone é inutile che cerchi di gettare fumo negli occhi, l uefa ha bocciato la nuova società , non quella vecchia . Il comunicato è molto chiaro, dilettante!



Si, questo è ancora più imbarazzante, nel comunicato si fa presente proprio il problema elliot e rifinanziamento e questo parla di precedente gestione... Un ******* a tutti i livelli


----------



## Nico1975 (23 Maggio 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> non credo minimamente che la nostra situazione sia così grave da dover determinare un rifiuto del SA.Come dice Fassone, praticamente non era mai successo.E' evidente che ci sia dell'altro
> Altrimenti avrebbero accordato delle sanzioni e paletti in cui poi sta a te riuscire a rientrare.
> Ma il SA è concesso praticamente a tutti



Magari un piano studiato a tavolino per liberarsi dallo squattrinato?


----------



## claudiop77 (23 Maggio 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Si, questo è ancora più imbarazzante, nel comunicato si fa presente proprio il problema elliot e rifinanziamento e questo parla di precedente gestione... Un ******* a tutti i livelli



Penso sia un po' e un po'.
Se nel periodo 2014-2017 fossimo stati in pareggio di bilancio la Uefa non ci darebbe sanzioni indipendentemente dalla nuova società.
Il problema è quindi quel periodo più lo stato di incertezza sui nuovi proprietari per il rispetto dell'eventuale settlement agreement (che è una sorta di patteggiamento).


----------



## odasensei (23 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Eh certo..l'UEFA è cattiva e ci odia..tutti tramano contro di noi..
> 
> In effetti è inammissibile pensare che uno conciato così non dia garanzie....



Dietro si può notare la mobilia della stanza dell'imperatore della Città Proibita...puntava a questa foto come garanzia per Elliott, UEFA, Findomestic


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Maggio 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi pare di capire che la UEFA ha bocciato proprio il piano di fassone per rientrare nei parametri, da questo la bocciatura..ovvio tutto parte dal non credere nella proprietà..ma se tu basi i rientri dei debiti legandoli solo a cose che oggi non esistono è possibile che nessuno ti creda se dietro c'è un Sig. nessuno..
> diverso sarebbe dire "Io punto a fare tot. soldi per il piano di investimento e di espansione, e tot. dal rientro di soldi dalle competizioni, ma se tutto va in vacca dietro o Mr Lì con 3-4 miliardi di patrimonio o un'azienda che ha fatturati a 10 zeri" la nostra soluzione invece se tutto va in vacca e finire nelle mani dei creditori...



Chissà cosa ha scritto nel dossier Fassone.
Apriremo 80mila scuole calcio in cina e venderemo a ogni bambino il kit calcio a 90 euro.


----------



## iceman. (23 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Dietro si può notare la mobilia della stanza dell'imperatore della Città Proibita...puntava a questa foto come garanzia per Elliott, UEFA, Findomestic


un mobile vuoto come le sue tasche.


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

odasensei ha scritto:


> Dietro si può notare la mobilia della stanza dell'imperatore della Città Proibita...puntava a questa foto come garanzia per Elliott, UEFA, Findomestic



se guardi bene si vede tutta la potenza del governo cinese a sostegno del Milan, lì sulla destra.


----------



## luigi61 (23 Maggio 2018)

Comunque finisca questa storia Fassone ha miseramente fallito e DEVE trarne le conclusioni; non ha piu credibilità deve dimettersi con tutto l'entourage; se non lo fa da solo sarà costretto dagli eventi


----------



## Arsozzenal (23 Maggio 2018)

Nico1975 ha scritto:


> Magari un piano studiato a tavolino per liberarsi dallo squattrinato?



l'unica cosa che so è che un paio di mesi fa sembrava si stesse profilando un passaggio immediato del milan ad elliott. Era fine febbraio/marzo se ben ricordate. Poi invece sembrava si stesse andando verso il rifinanziamento..che poi non c'è stato
Personalmente a Fassone che cade dal pero, sorpreso dalla decisione dell'uefa io credo poco


----------



## Miracle1980 (23 Maggio 2018)

In pratica da ieri l'unica cosa che è stata detta è stata: "Che amarezza"? Aiutatemi.


----------



## Nico1975 (23 Maggio 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Chissà cosa ha scritto nel dossier Fassone.
> Apriremo 80mila scuole calcio in cina e venderemo a ogni bambino il kit calcio a 90 euro.



Nel dossier originale si preventivava introiti dal mercato cinese per 500 milioni in un quinquennio.. praticamente 5 volte quello del barca . E invece di mandarli a quel paese tra i tifosi si parlava di invidia per lo "stato dentro il Milan"... è anche colpa nostra !!


----------



## nybreath (23 Maggio 2018)

Nico1975 ha scritto:


> Nel dossier originale si preventivava introiti dal mercato cinese per 500 milioni in un quinquennio.. praticamente 5 volte quello del barca . E invece di mandarli a quel paese tra i tifosi si parlava di invidia per lo "stato dentro il Milan"... è anche colpa nostra !!



Ogni valutazione dei piani e delle risposte, senza averle sottomano, non ha senso.

Secondo buon senso credo facilmente che abbiano presentato dei piani molto ottimisti, come si fa in qualsiasi piano finanziario che si deve consegnare ad un autorita di controllo, ma non credo che abbiano presentato unicorni e minotauri, altrimenti significherebbe veramente incompetenza totale.

Io capisco che non bisogna credere di avere dei geni, ma comunque non è che fassone si è messo una notte a scrivere un tema, parliamo di società che fanno questo per mestiere, poi tutto è possibile.


----------



## LadyRoss (23 Maggio 2018)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> In pratica da ieri l'unica cosa che è stata detta è stata: "Che amarezza"? Aiutatemi.



Come direbbe qualcuno : "Dopo aver toccato con mano la situazione è giusto che qualcuno si presenti con il suo bel faccione e si prenda le sue responsabilità".
amen.... andrà a lacrime e sangue....


----------



## Albijol (23 Maggio 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Marco Fassone, AD del Milan, sulla bocciatura del Settlement da parte della Uefa:"C’è sorpresa e amarezza.Mi aspettavo che l’Uefa ci concedesse un Settlement Agreement. C’è stato solo un precedente con una società russa non di primissimo livello senza che le venisse offerto un S.A.. Me lo attendevo perchè è stato sempre offerto a tutti i club. Noi siamo andati in Uefa subito dopo il closing in condizioni premature. Poi siamo tornati per il Voluntary che non ci è stato consentito a novembre perché la commissione riteneva opportuna la garanzia bancaria da 165 milioni da parte della holding. La Uefa ora però non ci concede il settlement per il fatto che la holding non abbia rifinanziato il debito con Elliott getta delle nubi sul futuro della società. La decisione non tiene conto delle nostre richieste, di sentire Elliott. Soprattutto a fronte di una storia fatta di continui adempimenti e aumenti di capitale. Sono rimasto male. Abbiamo fatto tutto quello che potevamo fare. Da domani mattina parte il lavoro da parte di tutti i nostri legali. E' un danno (il deferimento) che valuteremo con attenzione. Il Milan deve pagare violazioni dal 2014 al 2017 quando la proprietà era diversa. Il rinvio alla Camera di giudizio ci mette amarezza".



Purtroppo l'Uefa è passata alle cose formali. Ridicolo Fassone, sapevano tutti che la situazione economica di LI è imbarazzante, lui ovviamente fa il meravigliato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> Con c’è dell’altro non intendevo dire che la uefa sia brutta e cattiva, ovviamente



E cosa allora?alla fine le motivazioni queste sono...


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

Oronzo Canà ha scritto:


> potevano usare uno sfondo migliore, sembra l'arredamento di un ristorante cinese di poveracci, proprio a dire "salve sono il prestanome"



Pare la taverna di mia nonna..anzi, a ben vedere..quel mobile anni fa lo diede a un robivecchi...


----------



## The Ripper (23 Maggio 2018)

A Fassò... #passiamoallecoselegali


----------



## ringhiodell'anima (23 Maggio 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Ogni valutazione dei piani e delle risposte, senza averle sottomano, non ha senso.
> 
> Secondo buon senso credo facilmente che abbiano presentato dei piani molto ottimisti, come si fa in qualsiasi piano finanziario che si deve consegnare ad un autorita di controllo, ma non credo che abbiano presentato unicorni e minotauri, altrimenti significherebbe veramente incompetenza totale.
> 
> Io capisco che non bisogna credere di avere dei geni, ma comunque non è che fassone si è messo una notte a scrivere un tema, parliamo di società che fanno questo per mestiere, poi tutto è possibile.



In realtà è buona norma presentare un piano che contempli anche il worst case scenario, non per fare gli scongiuri ma per garantire la capacità di costruire un progetto anche in situazioni difficili. Mi stupirebbe davvero pensare che il BP presentato non contempli uno scenario negativo.
Umanamente Fassone esce malissimo da questa vicenda, ed inizio anche io ad avere dubbi circa la sua capacità manageriale. ANche se voglio fidarmi che il giudizio dell'Uefa sia stato politico e non meramente basati sui numeri contenuti nel piano quinquennale presentato all'uopo.


----------



## Darren Marshall (23 Maggio 2018)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> tranquilli raga. "In Cina sono abituati a fare business in modi diversi".
> Quante minchiate mamma mia...



"I cinesi badano alla sostanza" cit.


----------



## varvez (23 Maggio 2018)

Ehm, Dott.Fassone vogliamo dire qualcosa? Sono le 18.00


----------



## Milanforever26 (23 Maggio 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Scusami ma qua non ci siamo, le sanzioni non possono essere basate sulla fiducia, le norme uefa devono prevedere dei parametri e bisogna vedere se ci si sta dentro.
> 
> Se la uefa ha rifiutato il SA, perchè ritengono che probabiltmente non ci sarà continuità aziendale e che il milan fallirà, basando l'assunto su delle loro presupposizioni sul futuro, allora questo è assurdo e non succede in nessun campo.
> 
> ...



Ma se i parametri prevedono un rientro del debito con un certo tipo di piano e tu presenti che rientri promettendo cose senza senso tipo "triplicheremo il fatturato" (come?) chi vuoi che ti prenda sul serio?
Inoltre la UEFA aveva chiesto chiarezza su chi fosse il proprietario del Milan, e come detto da altri Fassone non solo non ha potuto presentare chiarimenti su Lì (che ormai abbiamo capito tutti che non ha le spalle coperte) ma a quanto pare si è presentato con una lettera del creditore che dice "se Lì fallisce io tengo in piedi il Milan"..conciati così la UEFA ha detto NO.
Cosa c'è di strano? Il Milan oggi è un asset dato in pegno, e elliott può anche scrivere la letterina ma vale zero..se domani Lì fallisce e Elliott sbaracca il Milan può farlo, di certo non glielo vieta una letterina scritta alla UEFA per permetterci di andare in Europa (e quindi tutelare il proprio investimento)


----------



## Jino (23 Maggio 2018)

Dai Fassone, basta chiacchiere adesso, ti abbiamo dato il massimo della fiducia, ma se la UEFA ci bastona in questo modo non lo fa di certo per antipatia!

Quando ci hanno rifiutato il Voluntary erano rimasti scandalizzati, c'era pure ottimismo, dubbi sul Settlement non ce n'erano, ed è pure saltato....*ora dovremmo esser ottimisti sul fatto che non ci buttano fuori dalle coppe?!*


----------



## luigi61 (23 Maggio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Dai Fassone, basta chiacchiere adesso, ti abbiamo dato il massimo della fiducia, ma se la UEFA ci bastona in questo modo non lo fa di certo per antipatia!
> 
> Quando ci hanno rifiutato il Voluntary erano rimasti scandalizzati, c'era pure ottimismo, dubbi sul Settlement non ce n'erano, ed è pure saltato....*ora dovremmo esser ottimisti sul fatto che non ci buttano fuori dalle coppe?!*



La UEFA va dritto dritto verso l'esclusione; ieri ha detto che Li è per loro INESISTENTE; per noi l'unica speranza e che veramente sparisca sto fantoccio prestanome


----------



## Willy Wonka (23 Maggio 2018)

Credete davvero che ci fosse sorpresa e amarezza? Fassone ha solamente recitato un teatrino ieri davanti le telecamere, l'ennesimo. Il Milan sapeva già da giorni la decisione della UEFA, pensate che ieri mattina sul corriere era uscito un articolo della Ravelli sul fatto che alcuni giocatori non venivano al Milan per i dubbi riguardo la proprietà, chissà come mai... Lo sapevano da tempo tutti nell'ambiente, tutti tranne noi tifosi ovviamente. Che schifo ragazzi. Qua deve saltare tutto e bisogna ripartire da una proprietà solida, conosciuta e con voglia di fare bene. Il resto sono chiacchiere.


----------



## luigi61 (23 Maggio 2018)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Credete davvero che ci fosse sorpresa e amarezza? Fassone ha solamente recitato un teatrino ieri davanti le telecamere, l'ennesimo. Il Milan sapeva già da giorni la decisione della UEFA, pensate che ieri mattina sul corriere era uscito un articolo della Ravelli sul fatto che alcuni giocatori non venivano al Milan per i dubbi riguardo la proprietà, chissà come mai... Lo sapevano da tempo tutti nell'ambiente, tutti tranne noi tifosi ovviamente. Che schifo ragazzi. Qua deve saltare tutto e bisogna ripartire da una proprietà solida, conosciuta e con voglia di fare bene. Il resto sono chiacchiere.



Su questo credo diamo tutti d'accordo credo; il dilemma/dramma è come ci arriviamo alla rinascita?dobbiamo fare come il Parma? ripartire da 0?


----------



## Jino (23 Maggio 2018)

luigi61 ha scritto:


> La UEFA va dritto dritto verso l'esclusione; ieri ha detto che Li è per loro INESISTENTE; per noi l'unica speranza e che veramente sparisca sto fantoccio prestanome



Anche perchè la UEFA non ha nessun interesse ad avercela con il Milan, anzi, escluderla dalle coppe per la storia, per il marchio, per l'appeal, per gli introiti è dannoso pure per loro...quindi se ci escludono questo significa che alla base ci sono cose GRAVISSIME.


----------



## alcyppa (23 Maggio 2018)

E il bello è che continuano a postare baldraccate su twitter come se nulla fosse...


----------

